# Question about Old Photo Viewer Keychains (scopes) - from theme parks



## kellian

I joined these forums in hopes that someone here could give me the answer I've been looking for...forgive me if I have put this thread in the wrong location.

I am going through my old memories box and I've come across many of those old keychain viewers that we got when we went to amusement parks -- you know, the staff would greet you when you walked in, ask you if you wanted your groups picture, and give you a ticket to pick them up later in the day.

I would love to get these photos onto my computer somehow and share them. I've tapped out on my own internet research so I'm here to ask if anyone knows of a way to get these photos from the keychains and onto my computer to share them with others that would love to see them.

Thanks, in advance, for any/all help!


----------



## thetrue

If you have a scanner, I'd say that'd be the easiest way.


----------



## kellian

These teeny tiny pictures just come out black with a regular scan


----------



## SCraig

As I recall they were around the size of 16mm film.  Perhaps a search for places that can scan or work with old home movie film would point something out.


----------



## Light Guru

kellian said:


> I joined these forums in hopes that someone here could give me the answer I've been looking for...forgive me if I have put this thread in the wrong location.
> 
> I am going through my old memories box and I've come across many of those old keychain viewers that we got when we went to amusement parks -- you know, the staff would greet you when you walked in, ask you if you wanted your groups picture, and give you a ticket to pick them up later in the day.
> 
> I would love to get these photos onto my computer somehow and share them. I've tapped out on my own internet research so I'm here to ask if anyone knows of a way to get these photos from the keychains and onto my computer to share them with others that would love to see them.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for any/all help!



Your description is quite vague so I'm not sure if I completely understand the device you are talking about, a photo may help. 

Is it something like this.  
http://www.etsy.com/listing/87765945/set-of-2-vintage-souvenir-photo-viewer



kellian said:


> These teeny tiny pictures just come out black with a regular scan



If they are like the things in that link you a regular scan is not going to work. Eventually they are small format slides and would need to be digitized like slides so unless your scanner has the capability of scanning slides and negatives you will get nothing as the slides need to be properly illuminated from behind. 

And of course you will have to disassemble the the viewer and remove the slide to digitize it properly.


----------



## Vautrin

kellian said:


> These teeny tiny pictures just come out black with a regular scan



You need a film scanner with a backlight.  This will push light through the dia, and it won't be "just black"

Quality probably won't be so fantastic, you'll also probably need to build your own frame holder, etc...

But, if you really work at it you can almost certainly get something.  I guess the question is just how important is it for you?

Some pro photo labs also have what is called a drum scanner.  You take the negative / dia, wet it, and stick it to a turning drum.

This might work much better, but again you're going to have to fork out the cash to do so and it all depends if it's worth it for you...

Lastly, I don't remember if there is an adhesive sticking the dia to the holder.  If there is, you're probably going to have issues with getting the adhesive off...


----------



## Helen B

I remember those things. The slide is usually cut out from 35 mm film.

It would be helpful to know what equipment you have available. You could use a camera instead of a scanner.


----------



## kkeithford

I've had great success holding the viewer end of the scope  directly up to the lens on the back of my smartphone (in the direction of light) and taking the picture.  I use a galaxy s6 and just say cheese when I'm ready so that I don't have to move while I'm holding it steady.   It captures the image perfectly and you can upload to your computer.


----------



## table1349

The thread  is THREE YEARS OLD.  If the OP hasn't figured it out by now they never will.


----------

